
Building an anonymous cloud database - pors
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/building-an-anonymous-cloud-database
======
Hortinstein
I was thinking about this the other day when I was out for a run. BitCoin
seems to have an implementation that works and is secure, but people donate a
large ammount of computational power to validate that data. I look forward to
reading deeper into it and seeing what applications people come up with.

------
pors
Interesting idea! I wonder how they think to address performance (one data
query needs many requests to different nodes if I understand it well) and
availability (if one node is down, I can't access my data?).

------
Mizza
Anonymous and decentralized do not mean the same thing.

